# CMD Befehl soll nicht auf erfolgreiche Antwort warten



## Sn0w1 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen! 

Also folgendes, ich habe hier eine Batch Datei mit dem folgenden Inhalt (Ausschnitt, nicht vollständig):

shutdown -s -m \\10.3.14.100
shutdown -s -m \\10.3.14.101

usw. usw.

Das Problem ist nur das die .bat Datei hakt, wenn ein PC bereits ausgeschaltet ist. Das soll aber vermieden werden, der Befehl soll einfach weiterlaufen.

Wie kann man das lösen? Das der Befehl nicht auf die Antwort und die erfolgreiche Ausführung wartet?



Benötigt mein Lehrer für einen brutal shutdown, da die Informatiker in letzter Zeit immer mehr Blödsinn machen, damit er deren PC's schnell runterfahren kann.


Gruß
Sn0w1

PS: Oder gibts ne andere Möglichkeit um einzelne IP-Bereiche lahmzulegen bzw vom Netzwerk zu trennen. Wir haben keine managed Switches verbaut^^


----------



## blubb3435 (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber probier mal ein & ans Ende von jedem Befehl zu hängen.
Gruß


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. Juli 2012)

oder mit 

start shutdown -s -m \\10.3.14.100

sollte es glaube ich gehen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (2. Juli 2012)

Nur wird der Befehl damit abgesendet und dann zum nächsten gesprungen? Weil normalerweise wartet er ja bis erfolgreich ausgeführt oder abgebrochen oder zeitüberschreitung


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

```
start shutdown -s -m \\10.3.14.100
start shutdown -s -m \\10.3.14.101
```
 sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Und ja, zweite Zeile wird direkt ausgeführt, auch wenn obere noch nicht abgeschlossen ist!


----------



## Sn0w1 (2. Juli 2012)

Also erstmal danke für die antwort, habs mir jetzt mal runtergecoded und werds dann morgen fix inner Schule auschecken 


So long ersma

Sn0w1


----------



## xSunshin3x (2. Juli 2012)

Du kannst das mit dem

```
start //befehl
start //befehl2
```
ja mal testweiße bei dir auf deinem Computer testen, logischerweiße dann mit anderen Befehlen/Aktionen. 

Sollte aber eigentlich funktionieren.

Und nein, das bin nicht ich.^^ Die Olle ist aus Google (:


----------



## MaNT1S (3. Juli 2012)

da bastelt sich wohl einer nen Script, um alle Rechner in der Schule runter zu fahren wa?


----------



## Sn0w1 (3. Juli 2012)

MaNT1S schrieb:


> da bastelt sich wohl einer nen Script, um alle Rechner in der Schule runter zu fahren wa?



Genau das ist ja am Ende sinn der sache *gg*

Nein Spaß beiseite, die Rechner lassen sich per cmd nur runterfahren, wenn der befehl von einem PC abgesendet wurde, wo ein lehrer angemeldet ist. oder halt ein Admin^^

Ansonsten wird das ding dicht gemacht, was allerdings mehr als nur schade ist


----------

